# Kudos for FreeBSD



## srobert (Feb 5, 2014)

I've upgraded my Acer 4730Z laptop from FreeBSD 9.2 to 10.0. Along with that I switched from UFS to ZFS, and switched from Hal to Devd based xorg configuration. There're a few minor problems, e.g. I still can't suspend then resume my laptop    . But I've rebuilt the world and the kernel and 852 ports with very few problems. Nearly everything is working very well.   I'm very impressed with FreeBSD as a desktop OS.


----------

